# Thoughts on new duck hunters



## willc2412

Nothing against the people who are wanting to get into hunting or who have been hunting, but I feel like this year there are alot of "newbies" to duck hunting.  Now dont get me wrong I have always been a big duck hunter but not until this year did I find friends with good spots to go every weekend and in past all I had was one pond with a few woodies.  But that being said it seems to me as if there are all these new duck hunters and wannabees.  I feel more like it is because of duck dynasty and everyone wanting to be like them.  I bought a drake 3.5 years ago and I would wear it hunting/in public.  Now it seems like every truck you see has "drake" this and that and everyone is wearing drake stuff just because.  And alot of hunting stores have been basically almost sold out of duck calls this year.  Any thoughts on what I've said above.


----------



## GADawg08

I definately agree on the duck dynasty show getting a lot of people interested in the sport. But im like you, Ive had a drake jacket (the only drake product i own) for about 5 seasons now. I also have a drake sticker on the back glass of my truck. A lady that I work with, her son wanted a duck commander duck call for Christmas just "because". He doesnt hunt AT ALL. Its good that people wanna get into the sport, but don't let society influence you. I started duck hunting because Ive deer hunted all my life and had some buddies that got me into duck hunting. It wasnt because of some TV show or cool product line. It has become something that I love to do, and will continue to do. But it does make public land hunting a heck of a lot harder


----------



## ThunderRoad

Am I a newbie if I like to listen to a little beibs on the way to the hole?


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales

I was a "new" duck hunter one year too...  if it is a fad; the posers won't stick it out-duck hunting costs too much!  As for the drake phenom...  In my years it has gone from duck head, to polo, to Reebok pumps, to Oakleys, to popped collars, etc...   they come and go.  Duck Dynasty has some influence I'm sure, but most of it comes from the group of friends you hang around.


----------



## ngaduck

It's been going on for a while now. It may have gotten worse, but this is not the year of the topwater.


----------



## willc2412

GADawg08 said:


> I definately agree on the duck dynasty show getting a lot of people interested in the sport. But im like you, Ive had a drake jacket (the only drake product i own) for about 5 seasons now. I also have a drake sticker on the back glass of my truck. A lady that I work with, her son wanted a duck commander duck call for Christmas just "because". He doesnt hunt AT ALL. Its good that people wanna get into the sport, but don't let society influence you. I started duck hunting because Ive deer hunted all my life and had some buddies that got me into duck hunting. It wasnt because of some TV show or cool product line. It has become something that I love to do, and will continue to do. But it does make public land hunting a heck of a lot harder





I'm exactly with you I used to deer/ turkey hunt and about 4 years ago my friend got me into duck hunting.  But I dont like it how I wear my drake and now a bunch of kids who dont even hunt are wearing it, but theres nothing we can do so oh well.


----------



## ThunderRoad

FurFeathers&Scales said:


> I was a "new" duck hunter one year too...  if it is a fad; the posers won't stick it out-duck hunting costs too much!  As for the drake phenom...  In my years it has gone from duck head, to polo, to Reebok pumps, to Oakleys, to popped collars, etc...   they come and go.  Duck Dynasty has some influence I'm sure, but most of it comes from the group of friends you hang around.



Wurd


----------



## frydaddy40

*I understand your piont*

I understand your point about there being more new 
   hunter's. And there seems to be less places to hunt.
      I am a duck hunter (30 years ) and there are far
   more duck hunters now than when i first started. 
    I am also a gator hunter and guide. Swamp people had
  the same impact on gator hunting. 
     But remember as a larger group we have a bigger say in 
  how duck hunting is managed around the state.
     Provided we stay together and educate the newbie's on 
  the laws and do's and don'ts of duck hunting. And duck on 
   public land.    frydaddy


----------



## Strych9

This is my 3rd season duck hunting, and I think its a great sport.  I don't even deer hunt that much anymore.  I don't care who wears drake clothing, because what does it matter?


----------



## GADawg08

hey Thunder, man that was a sweet mullet that John Stamos had. I may grow one out next duck season . maybe start a new trend of my own....I got it...We're gonna have a yearly event called "mullets and mallards". event festivities to be determined


----------



## JustUs4All

FurFeathers&Scales said:


> ...  In my years it has gone from duck head, to polo, to Reebok pumps, to Oakleys, to popped collars, etc...   they come and go....



Mine started a little earlier with Poodle Skirts and bobby socks through Ghant shirts, and madras and paisley prints, and on and on......



willc2412 said:


> But I dont like it how I wear my drake and now a bunch of kids who dont even hunt are wearing it, but theres nothing we can do so oh well.



Now that is funny right there.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and yet some no not how to take it.


----------



## ThunderRoad

GADawg08 said:


> hey Thunder, man that was a sweet mullet that John Stamos had. I may grow one out next duck season . maybe start a new trend of my own....I got it...We're gonna have a yearly event called "mullets and mallards". event festivities to be determined



It's uncle Jessie to you.


----------



## Fat Albert

ThunderRoad said:


> Am I a newbie if I like to listen to a little beibs on the way to the hole?



Thunder you are seriously weirdin' me out with that new avatar!

This is my second full season although I've not had much time to hunt this year... am I still a newb? I never owned a piece of drake gear... wore what camo I already had and was just thrilled to have a shot at what ducks I could find. I was introduced to this addiction quite innocently... we were hog hunting on the river and decided to shoot some flyovers the next morning. There was just something so mysteriously awe inducing about the river clothed in fog at daybreak with those feathery bolts of lightening flying over whistling to who knows what and going who knows where! Duck hunting... as with any hunting...is about the the awe and respect of the quarry, the thrill of the chase and the love of the outdoors. To make it about clothing and brands of guns and material stuff is to cheapen the pursuit. Imposters never stick with anything long.


----------



## tradhunter98

I was a newbi one time but I thank the people who took the time to get me started it is one thing I will love for the rest of my life so I won't get mad that some one is a newbie to the sport just hope they love it as much as I do.


----------



## stringmusic

ThunderRoad said:


> It's uncle Jessie to you.


----------



## holler tree

Strych9 said:


> I don't care who wears drake clothing, because what does it matter?



Thats what i was thinking. Who cares what other people wear that drake crap dont make you a duck hunter no  matter how long you have owned it. Why cry over new people to the sport you never know you might meet a newbie that has some good places to go that is really looking to get into the sport. Chin up boys cause this newbie is here to stay. 

BTW duck commander had nothing to do with me getting into it. watching all those woodies hitting the water convinced me to try it and it took one good shoot to hook me and my son. Yours truly, 2cd season rookie


----------



## willc2412

I know just what I'm saying is there is no problem with new duck hunters but like stated in the very beginning I just feel that to many people have been watching duck dynasty and want to have a "duck commander" call or a lanyard or wear a drake etc. but yet never been duck hunting


----------



## andyparm

All I will say about this subject is this: 

Everyone is new to something everyday.

Oh and one more thing, if you are not watching Duck Commander videos I have no idea what you are doing with your free time.


----------



## JustUs4All

Most people who wear college or professional football jerseys and baseball caps  never played the game either, but you wouldn't happen to have had one of those, would you?


----------



## ThunderRoad

JustUs4All said:


> Most people who wear college or professional football jerseys and baseball caps  never played the game either, but you wouldn't happen to have had one of those, would you?



I sleep in a John Rocker 4X size jersey every night.


----------



## mudracing101

Hey jack, just bought me a duck commander shirt. Got a beard. Im in like flynn


----------



## dillakilla12

I've got 3 drake jackets...been duck hunting for prob 5 or 6 years. No where near an expert hunter. Everytime I strap those waders up its a learning experience. But I will say that this babyboom of duck hunters has made it a little harder on hunting!


----------



## Gaducker

I had a Ron Jeremy shirt but???????


----------



## 01Foreman400

I don't worry about who's watching what, who's wearing what, or who's hunting where.  I've worked hard to establish my own private spots close to my house.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Gaducker said:


> I had a Ron Jeremy shirt but???????



post of the day


----------



## CPage

I usually refrain from posting here but couldn't help to comment, who gives a hoot who wears what or watches this or says that.  Anyone who has hunted long enough on GA public land is gonna run into yahoos while hunting that is inevitable.  Are you afraid he someone may take attention away from you cause they are wearing a drake jacket but they don't duck hunt?  Does it make you more legit because you wear drake gear and hunt ducks?  Last I checked drake doesn't have a clause stating you must duck hunt in order to wear there brand.  And for the record duck dynasty is one of the few shows on tv I can sit down and watch with my five year old and it promote family and god.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

I support everyone new to the sport and those who are interested in the sport, however I DO NOT support those who flaunt drake, UA, GHG and other clothing and gear just to look "cool." I am not sayin that I do not own drake, UA, or GHG but my EQUIPMENT gets used as opposed to those who have it in order to claim to be a duck hunter


----------



## ghadarits

*drake gear wanna bees*

Dang do I have to give up my drake jacket??? I bought it from our now govenor back when him and his daughter had the outdoors place north of Gainsville on 365.... I really like that jacket because i got at such a good deal on it after someone spilled skunk sent on it. Its just now wearable without offending my fellow hunters after several years and I don't know how many washes..LOL Can someone show me some good duck hunting spots??????


----------



## ThunderRoad

ghadarits said:


> Can someone show me some good duck hunting spots??????



Lake Lanier, Oconee, and Clarks Hill hold ducks. However, Lake Juliette and Seminole hold even more. In addition, West Point Lake and Sinclair are infested. Furthermore, Allatoona and Hartwell are dang near impossible to navigate with all the ducks in the water. Hope this helps.


----------



## ghadarits

Lake Lanier, Oconee, and Clarks Hill hold ducks. However, Lake Juliette and Seminole hold even more. In addition, West Point Lake and Sinclair are infested. Furthermore, Allatoona and Hartwell are dang near impossible to navigate with all the ducks in the water. Hope this helps. 


Thanks Uncle Jessie. I'll be a checking those spots out this weekend.......


----------



## ghadarits

For cereal guys the newbies that are only interested because of the duck comanders will be dropping the duck hunting soon enough. Duck hunting takes a lot of time and effort that most casual hunters just are not willing to put into it.


----------



## lgfireman

I used to think duck hunting was stupid, waste of time etc. About three or so years ago a friend took me with him. Duck hunting immediately became the priority over deer and turkey. I 150% disagree with someone watching a little TV show and thinking I think ill give it a try! Duck Dynasty has 100% affected those of us who hunt ducks.


----------



## ThunderRoad

ghadarits said:


> Lake Lanier, Oconee, and Clarks Hill hold ducks. However, Lake Juliette and Seminole hold even more. In addition, West Point Lake and Sinclair are infested. Furthermore, Allatoona and Hartwell are dang near impossible to navigate with all the ducks in the water. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Thanks Uncle Jessie. I'll be a checking those spots out this weekend.......



Dont thank me.


----------



## ThunderRoad

lgfireman said:


> I used to think duck hunting was stupid, waste of time etc. About three or so years ago a friend took me with him. Duck hunting immediately became the priority over deer and turkey. I 150% disagree with someone watching a little TV show and thinking I think ill give it a try! Duck Dynasty has 100% affected those of us who hunt ducks.



Brah, it is stupid. Who would spend all of their hard earned money to chase a bird with a brain the size of a peanut. I could be in Buckhead spittin game and taking namezzzzz.


----------



## jabrooks07

Who gives a crap about the attire? The main thing I'm worried about is the respect that these "newbs" don't seem to have. I've been in the duck blind since i was 13 years old and most duck hunters i have run across have been nice respectful people. then this new generation of hunters came along, and don't do the research and are too lazy to do their own scouting, don't do anything for conservation's sake, and don't have a clue how to hunt. That's the problem I have with the Duck Dynasty fan base. And I'm not calling everyone that watches the show a topwater. But if you are gonna get into something, take time, ask questions, be around people that have done it for a while. Let them teach you the common (or uncommon now rather) courtesy of respecting others around you and learning how to earn your birds and not ruining it for everyone.


----------



## Turkey Trax

willc2412 said:


> But I dont like it how I wear my drake and now a bunch of kids who dont even hunt are wearing it, .



this may be the best post ever........


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

ThunderRoad said:


> Am I a newbie if I like to listen to a little beibs on the way to the hole?



what is wrong with you


----------



## Wilcox

frydaddy40 said:


> I understand your point about there being more new
> hunter's. And there seems to be less places to hunt.
> I am a duck hunter (30 years ) and there are far
> more duck hunters now than when i first started.
> I am also a gator hunter and guide. Swamp people had
> the same impact on gator hunting.
> But remember as a larger group we have a bigger say in
> how duck hunting is managed around the state.
> Provided we stay together and educate the newbie's on
> the laws and do's and don'ts of duck hunting. And duck on
> public land.    frydaddy



This ^

I've occasionally hunted ducks for 20 years, but would just consider myself a "hunter" in general, not a "duck hunter".  

With ducks being a pretty scarce resource in Georgia, I get guys being upset with crowding and people using poor etiquette, but it seems like folks are a little too quick to judge and berate instead of teaching the "whats" and "why's" of the sport.  The "where" question, on the other hand, is one that everybody should find out on their own. 

When it comes to pretty much any kind of hunting, I'll take an educated newbie over an uneducated idiot any day of the week.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Let em all in.... Even better give em my number ill let em have my gps and they can sit on all my holes.... no but really i think its great to get more people into the sport, but with anything they should learn a little etiquette before diving straight off into a sport with a bunch of tight lipped grouchy men and just like its been said before it will pass ive been duck hunting for 10+ years now and its just a phase. Best advance if you find the ducks on public water keep your mouth shut.


----------



## ThunderRoad

webfootwidowmaker said:


> what is wrong with you



nothing. just trying to figure out the answer to why we have a bunch of 10 year olds who love duck dynasty running around in the swamp.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Wilcox said:


> This ^
> 
> I've occasionally hunted ducks for 20 years, but would just consider myself a "hunter" in general, not a "duck hunter".
> 
> With ducks being a pretty scarce resource in Georgia, I get guys being upset with crowding and people using poor etiquette, but it seems like folks are a little too quick to judge and berate instead of teaching the "whats" and "why's" of the sport.  The "where" question, on the other hand, is one that everybody should find out on their own.
> 
> When it comes to pretty much any kind of hunting, I'll take an educated newbie over an uneducated idiot any day of the week.



Its rather hard to teach the newbies coming in the "What" and "Why" they think they know everything there is to know already


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> Lake Lanier, Oconee, and Clarks Hill hold ducks. However, Lake Juliette and Seminole hold even more. In addition, West Point Lake and Sinclair are infested. Furthermore, Allatoona and Hartwell are dang near impossible to navigate with all the ducks in the water. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Thanks Uncle Jessie. I'll be a checking those spots out this weekend.......



HA HA HA this is hilarious you must know somethin us mid-ga hunters dont


----------



## ThunderRoad

steelshotslayer said:


> HA HA HA this is hilarious you must know somethin us mid-ga hunters dont



I know a lot of these lakes cause I catfish em in the summer. The reason I bounce around is cause there are ticked off wimin folk lookin for ole thunda at each stop. they are uglier than the catfish but them red labels turn em down right purty in the moonlight.


----------



## duck-dawg

willc2412 said:


> Nothing against the people who are wanting to get into hunting or who have been hunting, but I feel like this year there are alot of "newbies" to duck hunting.  Now dont get me wrong I have always been a big duck hunter but not until this year did I find friends with good spots to go every weekend and in past all I had was one pond with a few woodies.  But that being said it seems to me as if there are all these new duck hunters and wannabees.  I feel more like it is because of duck dynasty and everyone wanting to be like them.  I bought a drake 3.5 years ago and I would wear it hunting/in public.  Now it seems like every truck you see has "drake" this and that and everyone is wearing drake stuff just because.  And alot of hunting stores have been basically almost sold out of duck calls this year.  Any thoughts on what I've said above.



Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but it sounds to me like you're not the great white hunter you think you are if you're having to piggyback off of your friends and the spots they've found...Don't let those "wannabees" get you down, you wear that Drake jacket with pride.


----------



## jabrooks07

duck-dawg said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but it sounds to me like you're not the great white hunter you think you are if you're having to piggyback off of your friends and the spots they've found...Don't let those "wannabees" get you down, you wear that Drake jacket with pride.



now thats funny, like drake is the status quo


----------



## FalconsFan

cpage said:


> i usually refrain from posting here but couldn't help to comment, who gives a hoot who wears what or watches this or says that.  Anyone who has hunted long enough on ga public land is gonna run into yahoos while hunting that is inevitable.  Are you afraid he someone may take attention away from you cause they are wearing a drake jacket but they don't duck hunt?  Does it make you more legit because you wear drake gear and hunt ducks?  Last i checked drake doesn't have a clause stating you must duck hunt in order to wear there brand.  And for the record duck dynasty is one of the few shows on tv i can sit down and watch with my five year old and it promote family and god.



x'2


----------



## fowl player

everybody on here has watched duck dynasty lol and duck commander videos are some of the best videos to watch along with some rnt but bottom line is ppl dont  look cool very long in that case a lot of people will give up on this georgia duck hunting because its not like what they see on tv from arkansas. the sport has been growing  steadily over the past years and it SHOULD only help us by having a larger group of hunters with one voice.


----------



## Gaducker

Huntndemgaducks said:


> I support everyone new to the sport and those who are interested in the sport, however I DO NOT support those who flaunt drake, UA, GHG and other clothing and gear just to look "cool." I am not sayin that I do not own drake, UA, or GHG but my EQUIPMENT gets used as opposed to those who have it in order to claim to be a duck hunter




WHy not??????     I wore parachute pants just like everybody else in school did but I surley didnt listen To MJ.


----------



## Wilcox

steelshotslayer said:


> Its rather hard to teach the newbies coming in the "What" and "Why" they think they know everything there is to know already



Yes, this is sadly true...a little humility goes a long way.


----------



## blueridgehiker96

Everyone was a newbie at some point in life. You have to start somewhere. I'm only 16 and this is my 3rd year and I've almost always hunted alone or with a few of my close friends. If you saw a 16 year old go in you would probably call me a newbie, but I respect other hunters. If we're at a public spot and your there first, I know to leave. I'm not trying to be smart. I own 0 drake products, not do I have any ducks unlimited stickers on my truck. I also feel what you do, I had a decent public spot that was hunted out by guys a few years older then me who go in and sky bust. I just think you can't judge a hunter till they give you a reason to


----------



## jabrooks07

True story^ and well said.


----------



## mikeys250

jabrooks07 said:


> Who gives a crap about the attire? The main thing I'm worried about is the respect that these "newbs" don't seem to have. I've been in the duck blind since i was 13 years old and most duck hunters i have run across have been nice respectful people. then this new generation of hunters came along, and don't do the research and are too lazy to do their own scouting, don't do anything for conservation's sake, and don't have a clue how to hunt. That's the problem I have with the Duck Dynasty fan base. And I'm not calling everyone that watches the show a topwater. But if you are gonna get into something, take time, ask questions, be around people that have done it for a while. Let them teach you the common (or uncommon now rather) courtesy of respecting others around you and learning how to earn your birds and not ruining it for everyone.



Well I think your on to something here with the this generation thing. To most of you at 23 yrs old I'm in or on the edge of "that" generation. Nobody any more wants to put in any work for the reward, no body wants to actually learn from anything than tv and YouTube videos, which in my opinion is one of the main downfalls of the American culture right now but that's a whole new thread. This is my first season duck hunting and I can see the stupidity just from a common sense standpoint not even a hunters standpoint. Like many have said the fad will die off and many wont return next season, I just know ill be back sky busting all y'all's birds at the WMAs next season


----------



## king killer delete

*Frydaddy*



frydaddy40 said:


> I understand your point about there being more new
> hunter's. And there seems to be less places to hunt.
> I am a duck hunter (30 years ) and there are far
> more duck hunters now than when i first started.
> I am also a gator hunter and guide. Swamp people had
> the same impact on gator hunting.
> But remember as a larger group we have a bigger say in
> how duck hunting is managed around the state.
> Provided we stay together and educate the newbie's on
> the laws and do's and don'ts of duck hunting. And duck on
> public land.    frydaddy


 You are a newbe to me Ihave been at it since I was ten and Im 61. Lots more duck hunters. Faces painted green every other word is we are cookin with penut oil. LOL/LOL/LOL/


----------



## Hooked On Quack

killer elite said:


> You are a newbe to me Ihave been at it since I was ten and Im 61. Lots more duck hunters. Faces painted green every other word is we are cookin with penut oil. LOL/LOL/LOL/






ANNNNNND you invented the labrador retriever !!!


----------



## UpSouth811

Any new person looking at this needs to know one thing. RESPECT. If someone is shining you dont  think they are telling you to setup on them


----------



## mikeys250

UpSouth811 said:


> Any new person looking at this needs to know one thing. RESPECT. If someone is shining you dont  think they are telling you to setup on them



What!? I thought they were telling me "hey we got a good spot with a good spread, come hunt with us". Guess I was wrong.


----------



## OILMAN

*we NEED new hunters*

I went to a small college in AR, I remember being a new duck hunter and getting no help. It was tough trying to figure it out on my own and took a few years before I could consistently kill birds. I've been bird hunting for 8 years now and I STILL feel like a rookie. I don't know why so many people have a chip on their shoulders towards new hunters. The absolute BEST thing for our sport is for every kid to become interested and go hunting. Instead of complaining about the difficulty of public land hunting, maybe take some of these newly interested guys to your prime spot. The more people who become interested in duck hunting, more duck stamp money, and more pressure on the DNR to improve habitat and manage for ducks. 

I know it was tough learning to duck hunt in AR, its 10 times tougher in GA. I don't know why duck hunters are so competitive, we have all been that first hunter wandering on public land, trying just to kill a duck.


----------



## Felton

Ok, Now for the newbie to chime in.

First off it real hard to teach some one when you won't take them out in the first place. Its a catch 22. You can't teach them without taking them. You can't take them without them using your spot. I get it.

Now for my background I have hunted woodies off and on for 10+ years. Couple years age I gave real duck hunting a try. I did most of the things you aren't suppose to do with the exception of calling too much and its debatable whether I set up on the other guy too close or he set up on me, but thats another story by itself. My buddy that i was trying to hunt with moved out of town so we only got to hunt a couple times. Did not hunt last year.

This year I have two guys I'm hunting with. One has about the same experience as I do. We split almost everything we buy. Ammo, decoys........ The other guys kinda just tags along he has more experience but its in a different/better region on private land. So he is new to the public land issues as well.

I have just order my first Drake Products only because it was on sale and I needed a waterfowl camo ball cap and a blind bag.

We did not start hunting ducks because we saw Duck Dynasty. I have been trying to get into duck hunting for years (no one would ever show me the ropes) just recently found someone to learn with. I do have an old friend that has been giving me some pointers. I have way too much time and money invested at this point to just quit in the next year or so.

We currently do not set up on anyone we have enough new spots to try out it wouldn't make any sense.

I feel as though we are having a decent season for being our first. The three of us together have shot over 70 Ducks in the area. I hate to think how much time we have put in, but that is what it takes.

And the thing about RESPECT goes much farther than just duck hunting it seems as a lot of people have just plane lost the respect for others.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

I really dont want to condemn it to the "younger" generation either, im in college an form my schedule around duck hunting so I get to hunt/scout minimum 5 days a week and more often than not the groups of guys who come in a set up within 100 yards of me are grown men in their 40's. Its not just youth that are newbs to the sport...


----------



## CootCartel

I had a micheal Jackson glitter glove once.....


----------



## king killer delete

*I did not say we did not need new hunters.*



OILMAN said:


> I went to a small college in AR, I remember being a new duck hunter and getting no help. It was tough trying to figure it out on my own and took a few years before I could consistently kill birds. I've been bird hunting for 8 years now and I STILL feel like a rookie. I don't know why so many people have a chip on their shoulders towards new hunters. The absolute BEST thing for our sport is for every kid to become interested and go hunting. Instead of complaining about the difficulty of public land hunting, maybe take some of these newly interested guys to your prime spot. The more people who become interested in duck hunting, more duck stamp money, and more pressure on the DNR to improve habitat and manage for ducks.
> 
> I know it was tough learning to duck hunt in AR, its 10 times tougher in GA. I don't know why duck hunters are so competitive, we have all been that first hunter wandering on public land, trying just to kill a duck.


 What I do say is that you got to start somewhere. But you can learn allot on your own. No body taught me the ropes when I came to GA in 78. I knew how to duck hunt in Mississippi and Kansas. But I did not know about tide water /suck mud/ and a bunch of other things like how to rig decoys and and boats in salt water. I went out and I learned. I read books I talked to people. I found places to hunt. I gave other hunters a wide berth when I was hunting. I was humble and I always acted with respect. It got me along ways and I am still passing it on today. I watch allot of these folks paint faces and act like they know it and they got it. All I hear at the ramp is ,now we are cooking with peanut oil. Lets put it it out to the world that we are stupid backwood bafoons that duck hunt and eat road kill. Now that being said help those that you can help. Treat people  with respect and learn your sport and the history of the sport. Act with maners and obey the law. Good luck to all.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I am new to the sport this year.  I started a job last year working for a guy who is a HUGE duck hunter and has been for 40 years.  He knew I love to small game hunt, deer hunt, turkey hunt and fish.  He invited me to join our local DU last year, I studied all last year and read every article/piece I could find on ducks. This was my first season actually hunting and I only had the opportunity to hunt after the split.  I grew up with a father who loved to fish, but never hunted unless I made him drag me to the woods.  The first time we went I got the bug bad and now I'm addicted. So I'm a for real newb. I do watch duck dynasty, but did that have anything to do with me duck hunting this year? No. Not all of us are bandwagon hunters.


----------



## Gaducker

It don't matter what you wear, It don't matter what you watch, just get out there and do what you love to do but for the love of god please try and learn a little along the way and don't make the same mistakes week in and week out.


----------



## tashwoo

This conversation seems to be a common one on the forum these days. Its not getting any better talking about drake jackets and duck dynasty, just have to scout more and try to beat the bone heads to your spot.


----------



## bander_TC50

crying about it on here is not gonna do anything to change it thats for sure.


----------



## chadf

Won't take many morning lugging decoys to a hole that 6 other guys are already in @ 3:30 am, to dump boat or take a quick swim for the fad to die........

Eventually that $ spent on gas and scouting will be better spent on beer and womenz


----------



## king killer delete

*I have said the same thing*



chadf said:


> Won't take many morning lugging decoys to a hole that 6 other guys are already in @ 3:30 am, to dump boat or take a quick swim for the fad to die........
> 
> Eventually that $ spent on gas and scouting will be better spent on beer and womenz


 We will have some true converts and thats good. But you will find that some of these loud mouth folks that are experts after one or two seasons will be gone. Duck hunting for the working man takes a strong will to stay with it and some of these new guys will fade. I talked with an old duck hunting partner last night. He does not hunt anymore so i now hunt with his son and his grandson. Now you can say you have been duck hunting for  a while when I first hunted with his son he was 9 years old. Last weekend we hunted with each other . He is now 42. His son is 20.


----------



## willc2412

My intent was that we have alot of people in the community who dont hunt in general who are getting duck commander calls, drakes, duck hunting stickers on their vehicles and they've never been duck hunting before.


----------



## elabbe63

*New*



Fat Albert said:


> Thunder you are seriously weirdin' me out with that new avatar!
> 
> This is my second full season although I've not had much time to hunt this year... am I still a newb? I never owned a piece of drake gear... wore what camo I already had and was just thrilled to have a shot at what ducks I could find. I was introduced to this addiction quite innocently... we were hog hunting on the river and decided to shoot some flyovers the next morning. There was just something so mysteriously awe inducing about the river clothed in fog at daybreak with those feathery bolts of lightening flying over whistling to who knows what and going who knows where! Duck hunting... as with any hunting...is about the the awe and respect of the quarry, the thrill of the chase and the love of the outdoors. To make it about clothing and brands of guns and material stuff is to cheapen the pursuit. Imposters never stick with anything long.



Fat albert says it best.  I am a new duck hunter and a new hunter in general.  It is not because of any tv show or fad.  I didn't grow up with a father who hunted or any uncles.  I have always wanted to hunt and finally in my late 20s decided I would learn on my own.  I am hooked on all aspects of hunting all game this year I added ducks to my love for hunting.  I didn't run out and get a Drake jacket I just used the one I have for deer hunting.  I love hunting and will continue to hunt and raise my girls with the hunting traditions.  I will make no apologies for being a new hunter.


----------



## Gaducker

willc2412 said:


> My intent was that we have alot of people in the community who dont hunt in general who are getting duck commander calls, drakes, duck hunting stickers on their vehicles and they've never been duck hunting before.



I just dont get it.


----------



## chadf

willc2412 said:


> My intent was that we have alot of people in the community who dont hunt in general who are getting duck commander calls, drakes, duck hunting stickers on their vehicles and they've never been duck hunting before.



What's it matter ?  Fads are fads........

Your pops wanna adopt a kid ? I need time to worry about why "Joe" has drake jacket, or "bob" is driving a tahoe with polo shirt..... Etc


----------



## duck-dawg

willc2412 said:


> My intent was that we have alot of people in the community who dont hunt in general who are getting duck commander calls, drakes, duck hunting stickers on their vehicles and they've never been duck hunting before.



You have a DU sticker on your vehicle (I assume it's yours since it's your avatar)...I would bet just about anything that you're not an actual, paying member of DU. Does that make you a "poser" too?


----------



## creeksidelc

I care less is anyone in the world knows I'm a duck hunter and I dont care if every man in the whole dang state wears drake apparel.  I like to duck hunt because I like to duck hunt and some kids running around looking like duck hunters has absolutely no impact on me.  I'll go eat at waffel house after a hunt with my blue jeans and a wool pullover and no calls on my neck and when those boys come in all draked out with calls around theres inside I will know who probably killed more ducks and I could care less what everyone else thinks.  The truth is that the guys that just wanna duck hunt to be like the robertsons or cause its the new cool thing to do wont last long.  Enough Georgia mornings of going through all the work and money and seeing only 1 or 2 ducks will eventually either take away their fire or they will work hard and really get into it.  Either way is fine.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ThunderRoad

duck-dawg said:


> You have a DU sticker on your vehicle (I assume it's yours since it's your avatar)...I would bet just about anything that you're not an actual, paying member of DU. Does that make you a "poser" too?



What u Rollin wit willc? You ridin dirty witout payin that Getty green?


----------



## quackertackr

It is not just duck hunting. These young people (generalizing) have no respect or manners for anything any more. They want something for nothing, don't want to work there way through college, want the government to give them no interest loans, then think I will give them my spots (which already are crowded and lack birds). I have introduced a couple of guys to duck hunting. But I will never introduce another except my kids. To many ignorant younguns running around.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

i have been duck hunting for about 2 weeks and have been askin for advise from the "real duck hunters" for a while and get nothing but smart remarks.i got interested in duck hunting because all my buddies have been after me since season started and when my brothers got in to it i said ok and i had a blast i got a hen and drake bluebill and as i looked at those ducks i realized that i should have been doing this a long time ago  i have only killed 1 other duck so far (hen gadwall) but i like duck hunting and think i might just do it again next year. as for those with no respect while duck hunting they are probably the same ones who do that while hunting turkey or deer. and i do watch duck dynasty but didnt start duck hunting because of it


----------



## trentb

willc2412 said:


> My intent was that we have alot of people in the community who dont hunt in general who are getting duck commander calls, drakes, duck hunting stickers on their vehicles and they've never been duck hunting before.


I hate new people to woodys that whine about what others are doing, who's wearing what bla,bla bla, are you a member of DU?, How many wood ducks boxes have you built? how many kids have you introduced to the outdoors, how many people have you invited to hunt your spot? Thats what i thought! pull your panties up. its ok. we all understand.


----------



## jabrooks07

I, too have introduced a bunch of friends to duck hunting. None of them jumped off in it and tallked like they knew everything. They paid attention and listened, shot when they were told to shoot, and didn't expect a free ride. A lot of those people take me places now. Theres a difference in a newbie and the other riff raff thats out there now.


----------



## trentb

oaky-woods-8-pointer said:


> i have been duck hunting for about 2 weeks and have been askin for advise from the "real duck hunters" for a while and get nothing but smart remarks.i got interested in duck hunting because all my buddies have been after me since season started and when my brothers got in to it i said ok and i had a blast i got a hen and drake bluebill and as i looked at those ducks i realized that i should have been doing this a long time ago  i have only killed 1 other duck so far (hen gadwall) but i like duck hunting and think i might just do it again next year. as for those with no respect while duck hunting they are probably the same ones who do that while hunting turkey or deer. and i do watch duck dynasty but didnt start duck hunting because of it


your welcome to go with us anytime. i'm new to duck hunting.hunt with a guy from griffin and another from newnan. my first hunt we killed 4 mallards, 6 woodies. my land, who i invited them to. and i think one of um has a drake jacket


----------



## Nitram4891

willc2412 said:


> My intent was that we have alot of people in the community who dont hunt in general who are getting duck commander calls, drakes, duck hunting stickers on their vehicles and they've never been duck hunting before.



You gota take it to the next level bro.  I had to put a Drake Max-4 camo wrap on my truck to show the posers whats up.  I even camo wrapped my cup holders.  Theys hard to find now though.


----------



## chobrown

*Very nice*



Nitram4891 said:


> You gota take it to the next level bro.  I had to put a Drake Max-4 camo wrap on my truck to show the posers whats up.  I even camo wrapped my cup holders.  Theys hard to find now though.



Hey this guy means business jack!!!!!  Happy happy happy!!!


----------



## Havana Dude

JustUs4All said:


> Most people who wear college or professional football jerseys and baseball caps  never played the game either, but you wouldn't happen to have had one of those, would you?



They didn't go out on the field and try to play the game along with the pro's either. See the difference?

Willc, I got plastered on here several weeks back for this very subject matter. It was a thread about how much everyone loved the show. I gave my opinion of what the show has/had done to the sport of duck hunting. I was about the only one with a negative comment, and it really brought out all the one's with a man crush on those boys. I really don't think they have a clue what has happened to the sport. I challenge them to set up on our local public duck holes, and kill what they kill in their vids. Aint gonna happen


----------



## JustUs4All

willc2412 said:


> I bought a drake 3.5 years ago and I would wear it hunting/in public.  Now it seems like every truck you see has "drake" this and that and everyone is wearing drake stuff just because.  And alot of hunting stores have been basically almost sold out of duck calls this year.





willc2412 said:


> But I dont like it how I wear my drake and now a bunch of kids who dont even hunt are wearing it, but theres nothing we can do so oh well.





willc2412 said:


> like stated in the very beginning I just feel that to many people have been watching duck dynasty and want to have a "duck commander" call or a lanyard or wear a drake etc. but yet never been duck hunting





Havana Dude said:


> They didn't go out on the field and try to play the game along with the pro's either. See the difference?




Most clearly, but do you?


----------



## WOODIE13

Duck Dynasty does not help, but it could be worse, they could be watching Honey Boo Boo, about some of the white trashiest show on TV.  Get off the reality shows and start scouting, find a mentor, bottom line.


----------



## Reel Nauti

I sure am glad that i don't have to rely on public land or friends' invites.  Suck it up and buy some land. I can wear my Drake jacket anytime I want and no one cares. Most of the duck gods on here are posers anyway.


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## tradhunter98

What's up with thunders avatar???????


----------



## Swampmaster55

yes i agree there are more folks out this yr. than the yrs. past.. however(correct me if i'm wrong) i believe the duck commanders wear under armour, not drake.. i wear drake cause i (semi) like their stuff, not cause it's popular.


----------



## CPage

*come on man*



willc2412 said:


> My intent was that we have alot of people in the community who dont hunt in general who are getting duck commander calls, drakes, duck hunting stickers on their vehicles and they've never been duck hunting before.



Keep worrying about what other people wear/do. while you waste your time doin that I will be doin my best to find more birds, what I feel any "true" waterfowler would be worried about during duck season.  Why worry about things out of your control?


----------



## steveus

Don't forget about all the federal duck stamps and GA state duck permits that bring a lot of money in from the "newbies". And hopefully most of them are joining DU also. And maybe a few of them are joining NRA.  Newbies aren't all bad.  We can use all the support right now we can get. Duck hunting will be tough with no guns!


----------



## tpecho

Don't worry it's just a trend, all these duck dynasty hunters will fade away. The sadest part is what are gonna gossip about then?


----------



## king killer delete

*Duck stamp money goes right into the pot*



steveus said:


> Don't forget about all the federal duck stamps and GA state duck permits that bring a lot of money in from the "newbies". And hopefully most of them are joining DU also. And maybe a few of them are joining NRA.  Newbies aren't all bad.  We can use all the support right now we can get. Duck hunting will be tough with no guns!


 with all the rest of our tax money.


----------



## OILMAN

great point x2.


----------



## OILMAN

trentb said:


> I hate new people to woodys that whine about what others are doing, who's wearing what bla,bla bla, are you a member of DU?, How many wood ducks boxes have you built? how many kids have you introduced to the outdoors, how many people have you invited to hunt your spot? Thats what i thought! pull your panties up. its ok. we all understand.




great point x2. I have introduced a few people to hunting and am really generous with public spots I know in Arkansas (I don't know any decent spots in GA). But I've also participated in conservation projects, donated money, time, etc. I wish everyone would stop complaining about new hunters and be glad that there is a renewed interest in the sport. Are a few ducks killed really more important than helping your fellow man? Won't more interest, taxes, and stamps increase habitat and help the ducks? Be a real sportsman and not just another guy trying to shoot 6 ducks.


----------



## Joshredsox27

I'm new to waterfowling. Haters gonna hate haha. I understand it's frustrating when people come in on your spots late, it happens to me too. The thing I don't think some of yall get is the more hunters we have, the more relevant we all are as a group.


----------



## troutsniper

Personally, I think you are an elitist you know what for even bringing this up. It makes you sound like you are jealous  of anyone who has recently decided to get into "your sport".  Why don't you welcome all those who are interested instead of worrying about it so much.  In this day and age of dad's not getting son's into sports that make up our heritage, sometimes it takes a tv show to make that happen.  Who cares.  At least the legacy lives on that way.  Take a look in the mirror dude.  Why did you start hunting?  You had to have a reason to get in it too and I am sure you did not think of it yourself.


----------



## Havana Dude

There's really no need for all the back and to on this issue. I think there is a misunderstanding of what is being said here. As most of you are aware I'm sure, duck hunting is a little more complex in many ways, than other outdoor activities. I don't think any one on here would not be glad to share the lake with individuals who have a clue about what they are doing. A man takes time off from work, hits the lake at an ungodly hour, sets his decoys, etc etc. This does not take into consideration the countless hours of work prior to season, including scouting, boat expenses, fuel, license, stamps, the list goes on and on. Then just as the sun begins to tint the sky, and legal shooting time arrives, some knucklehead wedges his rig in 50 yards down the bank and starts shooting anything and everything they see, in range or out of range. Any reasonable person should know that it might benefit them to find someone to mentor them in the ways of being a responsible duck hunter, or any kind of hunter for that matter. The severe lack of "reasonable people" is one of the reasons I gave it up a few years back. When my (at the time) 9 year old son could figure it out, I don't understand why you all have such a hard time grasping the concept. Maybe you don't have to suffer through some of the crap we had to go through. Maybe that is the reason for the misunderstanding. When people motor through your decoys 15 minutes after legal light, it is just plain disrespectful. Maybe the guys on here that you all like to call "haters" have a valid reason for their gripe.


----------



## 18dawg

Speaking for myself,I'm not new to duck hunting just out of the loop for 30 years,I would like to go out on a scouting trip and pick up a few pointers out on the water so to speak.I for one know most everybody would like someone to help out with gas/breakfast on a trip like this and it would help out a newbe at the same time.We aint all bad.

18Dawg


----------



## wray912

killer elite said:


> You are a newbe to me Ihave been at it since I was ten and Im 61. Lots more duck hunters. Faces painted green every other word is we are cookin with penut oil. LOL/LOL/LOL/



This whole duck hunting thing is your fault anyway...werent you with the founding fathers off fowl when the sport was invented back in the early 1700's


----------



## nickf11

Havana Dude said:


> There's really no need for all the back and to on this issue. I think there is a misunderstanding of what is being said here. As most of you are aware I'm sure, duck hunting is a little more complex in many ways, than other outdoor activities. I don't think any one on here would not be glad to share the lake with individuals who have a clue about what they are doing. A man takes time off from work, hits the lake at an ungodly hour, sets his decoys, etc etc. This does not take into consideration the countless hours of work prior to season, including scouting, boat expenses, fuel, license, stamps, the list goes on and on. Then just as the sun begins to tint the sky, and legal shooting time arrives, some knucklehead wedges his rig in 50 yards down the bank and starts shooting anything and everything they see, in range or out of range. Any reasonable person should know that it might benefit them to find someone to mentor them in the ways of being a responsible duck hunter, or any kind of hunter for that matter. The severe lack of "reasonable people" is one of the reasons I gave it up a few years back. When my (at the time) 9 year old son could figure it out, I don't understand why you all have such a hard time grasping the concept. Maybe you don't have to suffer through some of the crap we had to go through. Maybe that is the reason for the misunderstanding. When people motor through your decoys 15 minutes after legal light, it is just plain disrespectful. Maybe the guys on here that you all like to call "haters" have a valid reason for their gripe.



Ding! Ding! Ding! Havana gets it! Best post on the whole thread right there.


----------



## rhbama3

Havana Dude said:


> There's really no need for all the back and to on this issue. I think there is a misunderstanding of what is being said here. As most of you are aware I'm sure, duck hunting is a little more complex in many ways, than other outdoor activities. I don't think any one on here would not be glad to share the lake with individuals who have a clue about what they are doing. A man takes time off from work, hits the lake at an ungodly hour, sets his decoys, etc etc. This does not take into consideration the countless hours of work prior to season, including scouting, boat expenses, fuel, license, stamps, the list goes on and on. Then just as the sun begins to tint the sky, and legal shooting time arrives, some knucklehead wedges his rig in 50 yards down the bank and starts shooting anything and everything they see, in range or out of range. Any reasonable person should know that it might benefit them to find someone to mentor them in the ways of being a responsible duck hunter, or any kind of hunter for that matter. The severe lack of "reasonable people" is one of the reasons I gave it up a few years back. When my (at the time) 9 year old son could figure it out, I don't understand why you all have such a hard time grasping the concept. Maybe you don't have to suffer through some of the crap we had to go through. Maybe that is the reason for the misunderstanding. When people motor through your decoys 15 minutes after legal light, it is just plain disrespectful. Maybe the guys on here that you all like to call "haters" have a valid reason for their gripe.



Quality post there, HD!


----------



## imac985

I don't see why people get so mad about drake stuff, it's a clothing line who cares who buys it! they're comfortable and nicely made and will hold up to the elements. people that don't fish wear salt life and guy harvey, people who never watch football wear nfl clothing, same with browning clothing people wear that and don't even know they make firearms haha bottom line is who cares about the clothing that "posers" are wearing there's bigger issues out there in the woods than somebody wearing a drake jacket that doesn't hunt. If only some of you spent as much time helping someone as you did ragging on them and judging at the first opportunity you get........


----------



## JustUs4All

nickf11 said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! Havana gets it! Best post on the whole thread right there.





rhbama3 said:


> Quality post there, HD!


Great post HD.  I agree with everything you said in that post.  Here's another  
The problem with this thread is that there are two conversations going on.  One of them, the more serious one, you just addressed nearly perfectly.  The other, the original topic of the original poster, was a complaint from a relative new duck hunter about even less experienced folks being posers because they wear duck related clothing when they don't duck hunt and the original posted didn't like that.  Lots of us have taken him to task over his being upset about what someone else was wearing.

Here again are some of the quotes from the original poster:

                           Quote:
                             <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">                                                   Originally Posted by *willc2412* 

 
_  I bought a drake 3.5 years ago and I  would wear it hunting/in public.  Now it seems like every truck you see  has "drake" this and that and everyone is wearing drake stuff just  because.  And alot of hunting stores have been basically almost sold out  of duck calls this year._
                      </td></tr></tbody></table> 
     Quote:
                             <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">                                                   Originally Posted by *willc2412* 

 
_But I dont like it how I wear my  drake and now a bunch of kids who dont even hunt are wearing it, but  theres nothing we can do so oh well._
                      </td></tr></tbody></table> 
_


willc2412 said:



			like stated in the very beginning I just feel that to many people have been watching duck dynasty and want to have a "duck commander" call or a lanyard or wear a drake etc. but yet never been duck hunting
		
Click to expand...



_


----------



## copecowboy84

I was a newbie this year, fellow buddies got me hooked. Been a hunter all my life but just got in to waterfowl. If ppl ain't serious it will be a phase for them. If you are a real outdoorsman then this is a lifestyle for you. I personally love the sport. Stopped deer hunting and only hunted waterfowl this year. No show or fad will ever influence a real outdoorsman. Just my .02


----------



## triton196

i agree there are alot of new hunters and  i dont have any drake because my cheaper cammo works just as good and the ducks still come in. i think its probably because of duck dynasty and friends taking friends hunting. once you go your hooked so its going to do nothing but grow. the down side is you go buy a call such as duck commander which ive used way before duck dynasty and there are none on the shelves. one of the employes of bass pro said that tons of women were buying the calls for christmas presents for people who watch duck dynasty and also duck commander will not have any new calls out until march. so with that said we now live in the duck dynasty era of hunting.


----------



## Headsortails

Guys, there are few on this site that are not "newbies" compared to me. I have hunted ducks for over fifty years. Truthfully, I like "newbies" a lot better than some of the more experienced hunters that think their success makes them Gods gift to duck hunting. I love to see new people get into the sport. Sure there is more pressure than before but that is the world we live in. I never thought I would pay to hunt deer either. Give the new guys a chance. Advise them when you can. The faster they come up to speed, the sooner they'll stop screwing up every bodies hunting.


----------



## panfried0419

Seems like a few of you "hardcore" duck hunters forgot that yall were a newbie once. 

I love to duck hunt private and public.water and will be more than happy to help out newer hunters. It's called preserving the sport.


----------



## anyduckado

Who cares if people wear drake gear!!!!  That doesn't mean they are good duck hunters.   I have been duck hunting for 20+ years and I do know for a fact that every year the season comes in there are a few more newbies to deal with.    

The problem I see with the newbies is that they have no one to teach them the proper, ethical ways to duck hunt.   The newbs watch duck dynasty and what ever other duck show and think they can go buy a duck call, get some gear, and then kill ducks every morning.   

Unfortunitely, they aren't going to go away and there will be more each year.  Happy Hunting.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Would anybody be willing to take a newbie hunting to show me the ropes?


----------



## anyduckado

ThunderRoad said:


> Would anybody be willing to take a newbie hunting to show me the ropes?



Where do you live??


----------



## ThunderRoad

anyduckado said:


> Where do you live??



In a dodge ram down by the river


----------



## Gaducker

ThunderRoad said:


> In a dodge ram down by the river



Do you own a hat big enough to get all that hair under???


----------



## klfutrelle

About the only duck hunting i've done. Don't mind eating though.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Gaducker said:


> Do you own a hat big enough to get all that hair under???



Why the hate man?


----------



## Gaducker

ThunderRoad said:


> Why the hate man?



No hate..


----------



## ThunderRoad

Gaducker said:


> No hate..



I'm a fox red brother.


----------



## dbean43

Id like to take this opportunity to ask any veteran duck hunter in the valdosta area to stand up for these haters and be my mentor . Its late season and all, i think now would be a great time to teach me up for next yr so nobody snaps on me for making questionable, ethical, untrained errors in the field. get at me PM style


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

dbean43 said:


> Id like to take this opportunity to ask any veteran duck hunter in the valdosta area to stand up for these haters and be my mentor . Its late season and all, i think now would be a great time to teach me up for next yr so nobody snaps on me for making questionable, ethical, untrained errors in the field. get at me PM style
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


I like your style


----------



## Flaustin1

ThunderRoad said:


> Lake Lanier, Oconee, and Clarks Hill hold ducks. However, Lake Juliette and Seminole hold even more. In addition, West Point Lake and Sinclair are infested. Furthermore, Allatoona and Hartwell are dang near impossible to navigate with all the ducks in the water. Hope this helps.



Forgot one.  Wonder if its the one you happen to hunt?


----------



## Jackson Co. Boy

I would love to actually know how great all these "professional" hunters on here really are. All these so called "Poser's" please hit me up if you want to trade a hunt. I will bet good money and almost guarantee a whole lot of them have access to great swamps and hidden waters that do not get cleaned out by the real "PROOOfessionals" every weekend!!! I would love to be able to afford me a nice quality Drake jacket. I have been stuck with the ole Wal Mart brand for yet another year To be honest I probably could afford one if it was not for all the boxes of steel I have to buy every weekend. Those new "Duck Commanders" seem to come up with a brand new swamp every weekend and they always seem to hold lots of birds for some reason! They might not know everything that all of you old timer's always gripe about but they do just fine when they keep their heads down and learn along the way! This place is a joke sometimes. A passion for quack wakes us all up just the same every weekend. Take a newbie hunting. Or better yet, let the newbie take YOU hunting. Embed that passion for the sport that someone embedded in you when you were once just a poser! All you "professionals" keep hunting and complaining about that public water I know where I will be


----------



## ThunderRoad

Flaustin1 said:


> Forgot one.  Wonder if its the one you happen to hunt?



Ive listed the ones that hold the most ducks! Feel free to add any lakes that are covered up brah!!!!


----------



## duck-dawg

Some of y'all have gotten off topic and blown this thread into something it wasn't...the OP's original post was just a rant about how all these "newbies" and "posers" are now infringing on his turf by wearing drake and duck commander apparel. Get back to the SERIOUS issues...if something isn't done now, sooner or later everyone is going to be walking around in Max-4 and it will be impossible to tell who the "real" duck hunters are.


----------



## ThunderRoad

duck-dawg said:


> Some of y'all have gotten off topic and blown this thread into something it wasn't...the OP's original post was just a rant about how all these "newbies" and "posers" are now infringing on his turf by wearing drake and duck commander apparel. Get back to the SERIOUS issues...if something isn't done now, sooner or later everyone is going to be walking around in Max-4 and it will be impossible to tell who the "real" duck hunters are.



Wait till the homeboys start wearing it...


----------



## king killer delete

*all you wear is army camo*



imac985 said:


> I don't see why people get so mad about drake stuff, it's a clothing line who cares who buys it! they're comfortable and nicely made and will hold up to the elements. people that don't fish wear salt life and guy harvey, people who never watch football wear nfl clothing, same with browning clothing people wear that and don't even know they make firearms haha bottom line is who cares about the clothing that "posers" are wearing there's bigger issues out there in the woods than somebody wearing a drake jacket that doesn't hunt. If only some of you spent as much time helping someone as you did ragging on them and judging at the first opportunity you get........


Remember who you hunted with last weekend. LOL/LOL/LOL


----------



## quickdraw77

*'Drake'*



willc2412 said:


> Nothing against the people who are wanting to get into hunting or who have been hunting, but I feel like this year there are alot of "newbies" to duck hunting.  Now dont get me wrong I have always been a big duck hunter but not until this year did I find friends with good spots to go every weekend and in past all I had was one pond with a few woodies.  But that being said it seems to me as if there are all these new duck hunters and wannabees.  I feel more like it is because of duck dynasty and everyone wanting to be like them.  I bought a drake 3.5 years ago and I would wear it hunting/in public.  Now it seems like every truck you see has "drake" this and that and everyone is wearing drake stuff just because.  And alot of hunting stores have been basically almost sold out of duck calls this year.  Any thoughts on what I've said above.



I wear 'Drake' because it's my last name..    And back to your original take on 'newbies'...I'm not a 'newbie' yet, but I am becoming more interested in duck hunting.  I think the reason I'm not already doing it is b/c I haven't had the opportunity or location to.  But, I do find it to be a more 'hardcore' sport than say ....sittin' in a box stand eatin' donuts and sippin' coffee over a food plot.    Can't wait for an opportunity to give it a shot!


----------



## auburn35

Don't understand at all why anyone cares what anyone else is wearing. If there's a ton of new folks out there hunting then that's a dang good thing with the direction this country is heading & the leadership is has.....we need as many folks on our side as possible because if some people in Washington have their way....a way of life that all of us on this forum live and care so much for will be taken away.


----------



## GAGE

auburn35 said:


> Don't understand at all why anyone cares what anyone else is wearing.  .



Something else to cry about,


----------



## Rem270

duck-dawg said:


> Some of y'all have gotten off topic and blown this thread into something it wasn't...the OP's original post was just a rant about how all these "newbies" and "posers" are now infringing on his turf by wearing drake and duck commander apparel. Get back to the SERIOUS issues...if something isn't done now, sooner or later everyone is going to be walking around in Max-4 and it will be impossible to tell who the "real" duck hunters are.




You serious duck hunters seem real full of yourselves.


----------



## ugaduck

I wish more people would buy all brands of duck hunting clothing or any kind of hunting clothing. Because there is this little tax called Pittman - Robertson that is levied on all hunting items. This money is then differed back to the state programs, and lord knows we could use that.

So go out and make Drake, Under Armor, Browning, and whatever else a fashion statement.  And once the fad fades a way, and it will. We will all have at least gained a little.


----------



## cmhlorhiwatr

All the newbies are usually off the water by 8 anyway. Its too much work for them to last. They'll get tired of shooting julios before long.
Mcgc


----------



## Millcreekfarms

Seems like most duck hunters are jerks kids are the future of all hunting id rather see a kid with a drake logo on his shirt than a pot leaf any day i guess im a newb too been hunting 30 years but just started taking waterfowl serious the last three and when my hunts have been ruined its buy old men who come in on u after daybreak and start putting out decoys and then stand right out in the open then after they dont see crap load up all that mess at 8 and talk loud as they can on their way out. And to date not one veteran duck hunter has given me any help but a twenty year old newb carrying a limit of woodies told me exactly where and how he killed them but not to worry i taught myself to be very successful at deer and turkey hunting ducks will be no different


----------



## duck-dawg

I guess sarcasm is hard to detect in writing...most of the guys referencing the OP's original post about clothing brands, including myself, are mocking him. Anyone genuinely concerned about "newbies" or non-hunting folks wearing Drake clothing or camo has some serious insecurities. Give me a break.


----------



## crow

The boom in duck hunters started with the boom of duck numbers in the late '90s.  If the numbers go down to the point that it is too much work to find them, those who don't love the ducks more than they love killing them will fall away as they always have.  Been doing this since 1964.  It is a bit different today as there are more commercial interests/companies (mojo, drake, duck commander, etc) who pump smoke and videos to attract folks to the sport so they buy their producks (misspelling intentional).

crow


----------



## emusmacker

My son paints his face, not because the Robertsons do it, but it's easier to call his duck call without a facemask hampering him.  

I too have told my feelings about the Duck Dynasty show. 

For those that think the Robertsons can't kill ducks on public land, you need your head examined.  they were hunting and killing ducks back when it wasn't popular.  Nothing has changed.  How many would say the same thing about Jim Ronquist, he has a show too.  Could he set up in your hole and kill ducks?  Yep just like you do.


These threads are all the same. Old guys fussing about new guys.  Instead of fussing try helping.  Instead folks would rather flap their lips about how lazy the newbies are, but those same lip flappers are too lazy too teach newbies. Seems hypocritical to me.

I have a question for you crybaby haters.  If I decide to use strike king fishing lures and enter fishing tournaments, am I a KVD poser?  Please answer this question, surely it can't be too hard, I mean there's alot of experts on here that know the answers to all questions.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

willc2412 said:


> .  I bought a drake 3.5 years ago and I would wear it hunting/in public.



Notice my jacket in my photo.  I wore that jacket that day because my regular was still soaking wet.  It is Drake brand before Drake brand was cool.  You're the newbie, you're the poser if you've only had Drake for 3 1/2 years...

I'm curious how many widow stickers you have in your pickup so people know you're a duck hunter....


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Millcreekfarms said:


> Seems like most duck hunters are jerks kids



What about those of us who are jerks and act like kids?


----------



## duckkillerclyde

mudracing101 said:


> Hey jack, just bought me a duck commander shirt. Got a beard. Im in like flynn



Let's see the beard.  Here is my 5 month beard.






But i generally always wear a beard....


----------



## duckkillerclyde




----------



## duckkillerclyde

Does the duck commander grouse hunt or am I still being a poser?


----------



## duckkillerclyde

still wearin' the beard


----------



## JustUs4All

duckkillerclyde said:


> Does the duck commander grouse hunt or am I still being a poser?



Looks posed to me.   I never saw a grouse do that before.


----------



## king killer delete

*Dont think he is pulpwooden*



duckkillerclyde said:


> still wearin' the beard



No loblolly pines there. pinus taeda.


----------



## across the river

duckkillerclyde said:


> Let's see the beard.  Here is my 5 month beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine.  This one is from the blind this past January.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

You look like a woman.


----------



## Millcreekfarms

duckkillerclyde said:


> What about those of us who are jerks and act like kids?



Read the whole post i said sounds like most duck hunters are jerks kids are the future of all hunting


----------



## across the river

duckkillerclyde said:


> You look like a woman.



I've been told I look just like Jase Robertson.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Millcreekfarms said:


> Read the whole post i said sounds like most duck hunters are jerks kids are the future of all hunting



re-read my post.

I said, "What about those of us who are jerks and act like kids?"


----------

